# What to do with 2 ounces of platinizing solution?



## GarageScientist (Jan 12, 2022)

Hello all

I received a small platinizing kit in boxes of computer "junk" and e-waste. The kit is #3139 Platinizing Kit made by Yellow Springs Instrument Corp, still wrapped. I opened the face since I was just planning on scrapping the electronics and inside is a 2 ounce bottle of platinizing solution. 

The MSDS (included at the end) for it reads that it's a 5% solution. While this is a fun and interesting find, I am not far enough in my studying to want to precipitate this myself, so I have a few questions:

1: Do I have the math right that 2 ounces of this 5% solution would yield about 1.33 grams?
2: I see that the retail price of this solution is worth much more than the platinum yield, but would this decompose over time and no longer be usable as it's labeled?
3: If you didn't want to drop this yourself, how would you go about selling it, if you couldn't assume it would still perform as labeled? A local refiner? Local coin shop?

Thanks for any help

MSDS: https://www.ysi.com/file library/documents/msds and sds/msds-ysi-3140-platinizing-solution.pdf


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 12, 2022)

If it were mine, I would keep it / use it to plate things with platinum. Platinized electrodes can be useful in many electrolytic reactions. 

According to the MSDS, it is stable under normal conditions. Of course, you don't know what conditions it has been subjected to. Did you receive the power supply with it?

Dave


----------



## Platz (Jan 12, 2022)

Chloroplatinic acid will not go off. If someone has added something too it or left the lid off all sorts could have happened to it. To recover the platinum as add caustic until basic and hydrazine. Its obvious when complete as the solution clears. Filter, wash until free of sodium, ignite, reduce under hydrogen and you have a pure platinum sponge.


----------

